
OK: An open-source interpreter for the K5 programming language - sndean
https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok
======
RodgerTheGreat
A subproject of oK worth drawing attention to is iKe, a livecoding environment
which makes it possible to write interactive graphical programs in K and
easily share them:

[https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok/tree/gh-
pages/ike](https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok/tree/gh-pages/ike)

For example, recently I wrote this program which generates abstract art every
time you press a key:

[http://johnearnest.github.io/ok/ike/ike.html?gist=e47433cfb3...](http://johnearnest.github.io/ok/ike/ike.html?gist=e47433cfb32ad53a15c5b23af9501645)

Many other demos are available from within iKe itself.

------
redtrucker
The K implementation isn't done in one long line and has indentation and
spacing:

[https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok/blob/gh-
pages/oK.js](https://github.com/JohnEarnest/ok/blob/gh-pages/oK.js)

I'm confused.

------
gwu78
k4 isn't so bad, either. :)

[http://kparc.com/q4/ha.txt](http://kparc.com/q4/ha.txt)

------
jxy
One essential thing about k/q is its speed. When you use javascript, you lose
everything.

~~~
scottlocklin
It's a training tool. Also, I think John had fun writing an interpreter. It's
also a very cool language which people without money don't get exposed to.
Maybe it gives people some good ideas.

~~~
stepvhen
Well, there is always J (jsoftware.com), which is the standard open source
APL-like language. It also has a columnar database. And a wealth of resources
available on its website/wiki (more than I have seen for any other language's
base website).

------
martinmusiol
The K language is industry-wise not important enough to learn it.

